# Mounting location for fish finder in 14ft jon boat



## deep_fried_crappie (Dec 24, 2010)

Hey guys, got a quesiton for ya. I just got a new fish finder for my jon boat. I was curious as to where some of you guys have your FF screen mounted. There is nothing special about my boat, just an old 14ft flat bottom with three seat benches. Plain and simple as can be. Any help would be appreciated. If you have pics of yours, post'em. Thanks!


----------



## Specknreds (Dec 25, 2010)

I used the piece of aluminum that I cut to put the compartment into my seat. I bent it on a brake press and made a shelf for my GPS and depthfinder. The white piece is a support bracket that I never painted. The shelf also made a great rod rack.


----------



## freetofish (Dec 25, 2010)

Hey D.F.C.. My suggestion would be to mount it where you could see it most of the time you are running the boat. I have mine up toward the front close to where I sit and run the foot control trolling motor. Mine is mounted pretty hoaky but it works.....big thing is to run the wireing in some type of tubeing like oxy. or something so it doesn't rub on the boat someplace. my transduce is in the rear of the boat so my wireing runs the full length...Good luck with you new equipment
ron


----------



## deep_fried_crappie (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks guys. I actually thought about making a shelf like that and mounting it to the left of where I sit. I usualy sit at the back of the boat and have someone with me up front with the TM. I also figured it would be good there since I have to turn a little to my left to run the outboard. Thanks again for the help guys. Once I get some free time and some scrap metal, I'll get to building and mounting.


----------



## Deadmeat (Dec 29, 2010)

This is the solution I came up with for my 1544 G3. I mounted my Lowrance on the right side of the middle seat using a RAM swing arm mount. It's in a great position while I'm running the big motor. When I'm fishing from the front deck I just pivot it toward the front so I can check it periodically. Yes, I have to look toward the back of the boat, but to do that I just pivot my deck seat. It's not the best solution but it's the only one I could come up with and it works great for me.


----------



## poolie (Dec 29, 2010)

Like Deadmeat said, the RAM mounts are great for attaching your FF. Especially when one FF needs to service both the front and back of the boat.


----------



## dixie_boysles (Dec 29, 2010)




----------

